# Swamp *** PSA starring Nathan Fillion



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2011)

> In this new Nerd PSA, actor Nathan Fillion addresses an important issue  affecting gamers worldwide: Swamp ***. With these helpful tips gamers'  can dry their undersides out and end swamp *** today! #endswampass
> 
> Brought  to you by Break and The Nerd Machine, who have joined forces to produce  three important Nerd PSAs that are all directed by Zachary Levi. Learn  more about them here: http://www.break.com/nerd-machine and http://www.thenerdmachine.com
> 
> Viva La Nerdolution!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jul 9, 2011)

Now if he would get them to use soap.


----------



## Scott T (Jul 10, 2011)

The time it would take for an actual shower would have interfered with their gaming...


----------



## Omar B (Jul 10, 2011)

Nathan rules.  He shoulda been Green Lantern instead of Ryan.


----------

